# Does your other half come with you to the IUI?



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello, I am going through IUI and I don't take my other half to every appointment like scans etc where they are not physically needed. However, I kind of do think it's  nice for them to be present at the actual IUI... What do other people think, do you think they should always come along for moral support?


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

I think this is a personal choice and depends on whether your OH actually wants to be there. I've been really lucky in that my DH has been able to come to all my appointments except 2 (which I hated going to alone). He even quit his job so he could come with me (not the only reason he quit  ).

Good luck with the tx.

xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

My hubby came to all my appointments as he works for himself from home so was free to do so. I personally think it's wise to have them at the actual IUI as it can be quite emotional for you and it also makes them feel more involved in the whole process.
Best of luck
x


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Deemo,

I've gone to most of my scans on my own, DH has only been to odd ones where he's been off anyway. He has always come to the actual IUI with me, like having him there holding my hand   He then drops me home to relax and goes back to work.

Good luck with your IUI


PompeyD


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

My DH doesn't normally come to my scans either as he can't get the time off work but he has come to both IUI's.  I do think it makes them feel involved in the process and it's definitely good to have a hand to hold.  My first IUI was painless but I wasn't so lucky on the 2nd (but that was due to my cervix so don't worry about it) and poor DH came out with crushed fingers.  Ooops.  It's good to share the pain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi deemo  

My OH doesn't come to all my scans because of work but he does always come for the actual insem, he has to be there anyway to give his   sample an hour before but even if he didn't I would want him there as if it works it would be his baby too and I feel he should be there. It's also nice to have him there to hold my hand  

It is entirely a personal choice though  

Good luck    

She  xxx


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Deemo,
So far my dp has come to all my scans with me but I think for this next attempt I'll be ok going on my own if he's at work. He doesnt actually come in with me during the IUI but waits outside.  I think if he was in the room I'd get more upset .. seeing a sympathetic face always makes me more of a woose!


----------



## MrsFish (Aug 8, 2009)

It's personal choice whether you want your husband there with you. My husband came with me for our IUI's although when it came to the actual insemination part I wanted him to stay outside. He wanted to stay outside too. I personally didn't want him to see me with my legs holed in the styrups with a strange woman poking around 'down there'  - it's not the sexiest of positions lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Never thought of it like that Mrs Fish   My OH has a very crazy sense of humour and deals with the whole thing by cracking jokes, do worry about him making the nurse laugh when she's in the middle of basting me though


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

my hubby comes to all the appointments with me, we had our first IUI the other week and it was so nice to have hubby holding my hand as the nurse did the insemination


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

DP and I have always had all our appointments together. I couldn't imagine not being together at the time that our LO was/will be made. It's about as romantic as it gets


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

My DP comes to all the appointments also... although next cycle she may not come to all the scans but will always be there for IUI... its as near as we'll get to making our baby lol Poss not the same for those of you using DH sperm as  its gonna be there bio child


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

My DH came to all my IUI inseminations except 1 when he couldn't get out of work. At all the others, the clinic let him press the syringe one the catheter etc were set up so he actually did the insemination. As good as i gets i guess


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

My OH came to all the scans and was there for the actual IUI too. Of course he had to be there to give a sample shortly beforehand, but I can't imagine him not being there as it was as close to making a baby as we could get  Also he was there to hold my hand and stroke my hair, which I really appreciated as it was a little uncomfortable (just because they had to try a couple of speculums before finding the right size.) 

He was also there, stroking my hair, when I had my IVF ET. In both cases I was told to rest for a short while after the procedure and it was nice having OH there to chat to and have a laugh with. We remember it very fondly now 

Good luck!

- Greta.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

My OH came to my first insem but as the scans were every couple of days he didn't come to those (plus they aren't very pleasant to watch I'm sure). I found I was far more stressed when I had to worry about him (the sample had to be taken to the labs at a different hospital from the insem & then collected & taken wiht us!) so on the 2nd one he did the sample which I dropped off & then collected. I then went to the insem on my own & although it was a bit weird thinking he wouldn't have been there if it worked I was much more relaxed & able to do some visuliation of the spermies meeting my eggs. The 2nd one worked but as we were told to have bms the same day or the following day we will never know which spermie it was that did the job.

I'm sure being more relaxed helped me, that plus the timing of the IUI


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

My DH works away alot of the time so he never made it to a scan. Our ritual was me ringing him in the hospital car park with the news  

He didnt make it to the first 2 inseminations but did to the 3rd, he even pushed the plunger. It was a lovely moment really and I am glad he was there for me but it doesnt make a blind bit of difference hun.

You do what is available to you

xx


----------

